# ******* Jedi Training



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Messing around in the finally great weather here. My cousin and I were out on the boat fishing and chopping trees for fun when he dared me to do this. Thought you might enjoy me *almost* hurting myself. Only like 7 or 8 ft of the ground though.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool


----------

